

The Myth of Energy Breakthroughs  - cwan
http://gregor.us/nuclear/the-myth-of-energy-breakthroughs/

======
pedalpete
I have to disagree with a lot of what gregor is saying about energy
breakthroughs.

His concept of a "Built Environment" I don't think is a limitation in the
developed world, and many of the technologies we are seeing are small scale
energy production for the developing world.

Where BloomBox and TeraPower come in is that much of the distribution or
materials are already 'built'. With BloomBox, I don't think it is unrealistic
to get a natural gas line to most places in North America. With respect to
TeraPower, there is VAST ammounts of depleted nuclear material that is
currently considered 'waste'.

Bloom has the further advantage of not needing a distribution system, as the
energy can go right from the box (source) to the user.

Maybe I'm not getting what gregor is talking about? But this doesn't seem to
be the 'myth' of energy breakthroughs.

What are the past 'breakthroughs' which have failed?

Also, pointing to Hydro as more popular than Nuclear doesn't prove energy
breakthroughs are a myth. That is like saying that if wind power is 20% of
energy production, that that would not be a breakthrough.

